# Anyone interested in an AC50 motor?



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Quinten said:


> I purchased an AC 50 motor at Thunderstruck and used succesfully in a Citroen but now I need to swap it for one that is EMC tested and has a CE marking, so I put it on Ebay. I haven't driven more than 250 km with the motor.
> See: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123#ht_500wt_922
> 
> I have also a charger for sale..I upgraded from 28 to 32 cells and wanted a smaller onboard charger (again with an EMC certificate). Its for 104v, a lare Elcon yellow charger, so if you happen to need one ...


I do n't see it on ebay? How much? What controller will work with this?


----------



## Quinten (Jan 14, 2012)

ok..that is strange...if I click on the link, the ebay page does appear...I used it with a Curtis 1238 Controller but it will work with other controllers too...you can contact Thunderstruck-ev or Canev for controllers 

I will let it go for 1200 US$, that is half of what you pay for a new one

I can also help you with wiring schedules and other information if that would be useful for you


----------

